# Tuning Adapter Issue Please Contact Cable Co.



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

What is TiVo.com/help/d267?
We recently (1 week) ago replaced our prem. 4 with a Roamio basic. Installed on the Charter catv equipment, tuning adapter and cable card that was used with the Premier 4. Ok. No problems, all WAS ok for 6 days until the blue sceen with the 'Call Cable Co.' message, the tuning adapter needs a firmware update.
After contacting Charter, and TiVo, and a visit by a Charter field technician here is the truth about this issue.
TiVo rolled out an update recently that has created a conflict between the firmware currently in use in tuning adapters and all Roamio models. The firmware update that TiVo, Margret Schmidt, VP Design & Engineering ([email protected]) is telling their customers to upgrade to (mtr_plato1.40 for the Motorola MTR700 tuning adapter) is currently under going testing at the 'labs' and likely will not be released to the public until sometime in the first quarter of 2015. This is per an email sent out to Tier 2 level at Charter.
TiVo is not telling their customers the truth, this problem is NOT a cable co. problem, rather an issue between TiVo and Motorola, or other T.A. Mfgr.
Mine, and likely other TiVo Roamio users (on Charter CATV) only resolution is to un-plug the USB cable between the T.A. and the Roamio and watch tv for however long the channels will be received and then call Charter and rent a STB from them until sometime in 2015 when firmware update is released to cable customers.


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

From everything I've read, the problem is due to a bug in the Motorola TA firmware, which is improperly rejecting digital certificates that are signed with a newer date. This is a bug in the TA firmware and TiVo isn't doing anything that is wrong from a technical standpoint. 

That said, it is disappointing that TiVo didn't catch this problem before releasing the update that triggered the problem. 

And while TiVo appears to have recently put out a minor update that now correctly identifies the error and displays the message you mentioned (before it just failed silently when you plugged in the TA and the TiVo acted as if a TA wasn't even connected), it would have been better if they could have pushed out an update that used the older signature date so that we wouldn't be waiting for our cable provided to certify and release the update. 

My interactions with TWC (in Carlsbad) first reported that the FW might come out before Thanksgiving, which changed to AFTER Thanksgiving...and now others are reporting "early 2015". 

However, some people have reported that other cable providers (such as COX) have been able to provide them with the updated FW which resolved the issue.


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, sorry to hear you also have a T.A. issue. Mind my asking what your remedy might be, in your case, until the T.A. upgrade is available? I do not know how long I can continue to receive channels with the Roamio 'not recognizing' that it has a tuning adapter connected to it. From what I heard the Charter tier 2 person tell the field tech today, since Charter here is all digital, not much should work, yet I am still receiving programming.
I have to disagree with one thing you wrote, at least partly. I contend that TiVo not only did something wrong, they did three things wrong.
1. They rolled out an update that created the security certificate conflict for their customers.
2. They then tried to pawn the issue off onto the cable providers. The on screen message 'Call Your Cable Provider' is exhibit one for my point.
3. TiVo has failed to take ownership in this issue, not to my knowledge.
At this point, with a FW update no time soon, I need information on exactly how well and long the Roamio will continue to provide channel programming without the appropriate pairing with the T.A.


----------



## Waco (Nov 22, 2014)

Have this exact same issue with TA not being seen by Tivo.
Spent an hour on phone with tivo no help, said was charter problem. 
Spent 2 hours on phone with Charter , tier one useless. Still trying to get the issue elevated. 
This issue is really frustrating . 2 days ago all was working , this issue started yesterday afternoon. Was there an update release?
I am not sure what to do next!?


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

I can relate. I am trying to get an explanation why the USB connection is even needed. As I pointed out there is an email circulating at the Tier2 tech level at Charter that the Motorola firmware update is still in the testing process and not likely ready for release to consumers until first quarter of 2015. There is another thread in this Roamio DVR'S topic that touches on this issue. Unfortunately, the thrust of it is to push the problem off onto cable providers to resolve. See the thread 'Bad USB ports, need help with tuning adapter'.
For many of us, TiVo will have to correct the problem, from a time stand point. Wait 3-4 months for charter to roll out a FW update? Wish I had the premier 4 back now. Might have to rent a DVR's from charter for a while. The issue does not exist on older TiVo boxes apparently.


----------



## Waco (Nov 22, 2014)

That I can confirm. I have 2 older series 3 and they work flawlessly. In fact that was one of the charter resolutions... Replace Roamio with the older unit.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

I'd look at this comment from TiVoMargret:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10303348#post10303348

This message in the same thread has a good explanation:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10300193#post10300193


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was about to go with the free Roamio deal but now I am concerned. My 2 Premieres with Cox tuning adaptors work perfectly.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> I was about to go with the free Roamio deal but now I am concerned. My 2 Premieres with Cox tuning adaptors work perfectly.


I just paired a new Roamio with Cox in RI. Had a little issue with the first TA. Went to the cox store and asked for a brand new TA and cable card. When I got home it finally paired. I noticed the TA had the new 1.4 firmware. I don't know if it was already loaded in or it updated automatically. Bottom line is everything is fine now with no issues. Hopefully everything will go well for you!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mattyro7878 said:


> I was about to go with the free Roamio deal but now I am concerned. My 2 Premieres with Cox tuning adaptors work perfectly.


Unless your Cox market uses the Motorola/Arris brand TAs, like the problem threads are talking about, you will likely have a Cisco STA1520 (what I think most, or even all, Cox markets use), which should not encounter this issue, to the best of my knowledge. Simply saying "Cox TA" isn't enough for anybody to say this with certainty.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

nooneuknow said:


> Unless your Cox market uses the Motorola/Arris brand TAs, like the problem threads are talking about, you will likely have a Cisco STA1520 (what I think most, or even all, Cox markets use), which should not encounter this issue, to the best of my knowledge. Simply saying "Cox TA" isn't enough for anybody to say this with certainty.


Sorry... I should have specified ... This was a Motorola TA....


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

MrDell said:


> Sorry... I should have specified ... This was a Motorola TA....


Then your hesitation is validated. I'd wait it out, until your market has churned past the required firmware, and any growing pains that may come with it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> Unless your Cox market uses the Motorola/Arris brand TAs, like the problem threads are talking about, you will likely have a Cisco STA1520 (what I think most, or even all, Cox markets use), which should not encounter this issue, to the best of my knowledge. Simply saying "Cox TA" isn't enough for anybody to say this with certainty.


Cox is about 50/50
*Motorola:*
New England - CT, RI, MA
Hampton Roads, VA
Roanoke, VA
Middle Georgia
Arkansas
Kansas
Iowa
Louisiana
Tulsa, OK
Omaha, NE
Orange County, CA

*Cisco:*
Northern Virgina
Florida
Cleveland, OH
Oklahoma City, OK
Sun Valley, ID
Las Vegas, NV
Arizona
San Diego, CA
Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Darkon said:


> ...it would have been better if they could have pushed out an update that used the older signature date so that we wouldn't be waiting for our cable provided to certify and release the update....


The certificate is issued by CableLabs, not TiVo. They can't just roll out an older certificate. This would appear to be a classic lack of communication issue...either the folks at CableLabs sent out the new certificate too early, or TiVo didn't make it clear to CableLabs when the update was being pushed out to the field.


----------



## Tmatys (Dec 14, 2014)

I am in Eastern Pennsylvania. After working on an issue now for about 4.5 hours - 2.5 with the TIVO agent on the phone, another hour with Comcast Cable, and yet another hour and a half on m own, there is still an issue! Not to mention that there is about an extra $250 sitting on my charge card for no good reason.

TIVO sent me an Elite unit to replace my Premium unit because my existing Premium unit's channels would go black on the screen, was sluggish responding to the remote, the system would reboot for no reason, and sometimes it would get stuck on the last step forever when trying to set up the unit. I ran the hard drive diagnostics; I even sent these diagnostics to TIVO. The TIVO phone agent said I had a bad hard drive. So, they sent me (probably refurbished) a TIVO Elite to replace my existing TIVO Premium. When it arrived I hooked it up, and got absolutely nothing out of it. Thus, I got on the phone with yet another TIVO agent, and, Comcast Cable, at the same time. Comcast Cable sent me a new signal, and made sure that my Motorola Cable Card was paired correctly. Then, I had a Comcast cable guy come out to confirm that my cable's strength passed, and it did.

Still, the replacement TIVO, the Elite, did nothing! So, I figured I would try to hookup the original TIVO again, the Premium, thinking maybe that the replacement unit was bad. Especially, since now, I got a fresh new signal sent from Comcast and the pairing of my Motorola Cable Card was validated. I figured why not put back the original Premium and give it a try. Unfortunately, the original TIVO, the Premium, continued to do the same thing!

I did some web research, especially, in the TIVO community forum, and I start reading about how the VP of design and Research knew about an incompatibility issue between some cable cards and cable signals due to a recent update. And, that there would be an update to fix this issue in January '15. I have a very strong suspicion that my issue is related to this update issue that caused problems with cable cards. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=523113

I am exhausted from this issue. I really need a TIVO person here at my house. I'd even get a Comcast person here at the same time. I really think that there are some issues that TIVO is not sharing with its consumers. I really need a TIVO expert to take charge of this matter, or I really do not have any other choice but to change DVRs.

I am exhausted from the whole situation.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Well this is similar to the problem I am having. I just got a Tivo Roamio Plus, picked up a cable card and a tuning adapter from the local Cox office and attempted to set it up yesterday. It worked sort of (I got starter channels and Showtime HD but nothing else) but I wasn't getting all my channels. I should mention that I have 3 other Tivos (Premieres) that all have cable cards and tuning adapters and work fine so I'm pretty familiar with how the setup is and I didn't expect many problems. So when this happened I called into support. The Cox phone rep was able to get it to the point where I could get a few of my channels but not all of them. So she scheduled a technician to come out today to complete the setup. Well long story short, after 3 or 4 hours of working on it the technician was unable to get it working. He changed out the tuning adapter that was sort of working for one that is now not working at all and I am getting the "no tuning adapter" message. I can't even tell what the firmware version is as the Tivo doesn't even sense the adapter. And now I get fewer channels than I was getting before he came. Before he left he said they have only a few cable cards in our area and even fewer Tivos and that he didn't think anybody at Cox here would be able to get it working and offered no hope. (He was really concerned that he might be late for his next service call.) So he called his supervisor who did come and basically said that he agreed and that the adapter might start working but probably not. I told him I would call Tivo and see if they could help and he was totally fine with that and left. Not getting it set up is of course not acceptable, but I'm at a loss as to what to do next. Do I call someone higher up or what? I did call Tivo and they ran some diagnostics and said that it appeared that the cable card was fine, but that I would need a new tuning adapter for sure. So I guess I can just call the local office and say "send a tech out with one" but considering they pretty much said nothing would work I'm not sure how that's going to work out. I've got to figure out how can I escalate this. I really want this Tivo to work.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

appleye1 said:


> So he called his supervisor who did come and basically said that he agreed and that the adapter might start working but probably not. I told him I would call Tivo and see if they could help and he was totally fine with that and left. Not getting it set up is of course not acceptable, but I'm at a loss as to what to do next. Do I call someone higher up or what? I did call Tivo and they ran some diagnostics and said that it appeared that the cable card was fine, but that I would need a new tuning adapter for sure. So I guess I can just call the local office and say "send a tech out with one" but considering they pretty much said nothing would work I'm not sure how that's going to work out. I've got to figure out how can I escalate this. I really want this Tivo to work.


In my case, when I picked up the first TA and cable card, the TA was not new and was DOA. I went back to the Cox store and insisted on a brand new one! After getting it home it still didn't work. After many calls to Cox they sent out a tech no charge, and he had to have the main office send many "hits" to the cable card (even though the TA had the latest firmware) to enable the cable card to pair. The funny thing is ... the main office showed the card was paired, but it really wasn't. Now all has been well for over a month... Hope this might help you in your situation.... I know this can be very frustrating... Good Luck!!


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

A quick update, decided to plug in the USB from the TA to the Roamio tonight and the Charter MTR700 has been updated to firmware version 1.40. Finally. The TA issue began before Thanksgiving so appropriately it is resolved just before Christmas.
Charter, east TN


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just came home and found this error on my Roamio Pro. Rebooted the TA and everything seems to be back to normal. Can't really tell if the TA got a firmware update or not.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

I am a TW subscriber in Brooklyn NY and recently had FiOS installed. FiOS does not need the external Tuning Adaptors. I did have two TiVo Series 3 units but now have one Roamio Pro.

I have had nothing but problems with FiOS since installation so IMHO FiOS SUCKS but TW is also no bargain. For now I have to keep both, but that is another issue, I have a TA question for now.

My TW equipment consists of two cable cards, two TA's and one basic non-DVR TW cable box used only to watch On Demand. Since I now watch and/or record ALL programs with FiOS, yesterday I had my TW service reduced to the bare minimums, only about 25 channels and no premiums.

I also asked what equipment I must return to stop the per month fees. I was told I had to keep either the set top box or one cable card. I told them I would keep one cable card only and return the set top box and the other cable card.

After hanging up, I realized they never once mentioned returning the TA's and a look at my old statements shows that I never paid anything for them. Do these have any value at all? If I held onto them until I am fully out of TW, could I sell them on eBay or anywhere else?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I am a TW subscriber in Brooklyn NY and recently had FiOS installed. FiOS does not need the external Tuning Adaptors. I did have two TiVo Series 3 units but now have one Roamio Pro.
> 
> I have had nothing but problems with FiOS since installation so IMHO FiOS SUCKS but TW is also no bargain. For now I have to keep both, but that is another issue, I have a TA question for now.
> 
> ...


They are most certainly on the equipment list for your account. TW does not charge for them, but the un-returned equipment fee for a TA is ~$150+. Save yourself a headache, give them back. And get a receipt, definitely get a receipt showing what equipment you returned. I've heard many horror stories about returning equipment, only to have TWC screw it up and not properly document the return in their system.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> After hanging up, I realized they never once mentioned returning the TA's and a look at my old statements shows that I never paid anything for them. Do these have any value at all? If I held onto them until I am fully out of TW, could I sell them on eBay or anywhere else?


The tuning adapters are worthless. They have to be activated on your account to even function, and no cable company will activate one that someone bought off ebay. Even though you don't see a line item on your bill for the tuning adapter, they are still on your account records somewhere, and if you don't return them, TWC will charge you an unreturned equipment fee.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The tuning adapters are worthless. They have to be activated on your account to even function, and no cable company will activate one that someone bought off ebay. Even though you don't see a line item on your bill for the tuning adapter, they are still on your account records somewhere, and if you don't return them, TWC will charge you an unreturned equipment fee.


The best thing about your reply is that it makes so much sense. I was thinking along the same lines as I typed my question but I sent it anyway. I am going to the TW Office as soon as I am done here where I will return the box, the one cable card and both TA's.

When the FiOS installers were here, they told me that all TiVo users are a little bit crazy. I told him no, it's just that every cable set top box from any company was like driving a Yugo while even a Series 2 TiVo is like a Lamborghini in comparison.

Same goes for this TiVo Community, no other on line community comes close. FAST responses and dependable information every single time.

Thanks again Tarheel.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> The best thing about your reply is that it makes so much sense. I was thinking along the same lines as I typed my question but I sent it anyway. I am going to the TW Office as soon as I am done here where I will return the box, the one cable card and both TA's.


Since you are keeping one CableCard, you might want to hang on to one of the Tuning Adapters, since they are free. You shouldn't need the tuning adapter for the basic channels you get now, but if you ever decide to upgrade your channel package in the future, you could need the tuning adapter again.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Since you are keeping one CableCard, you might want to hang on to one of the Tuning Adapters, since they are free. You shouldn't need the tuning adapter for the basic channels you get now, but if you ever decide to upgrade your channel package in the future, you could need the tuning adapter again.


I am only keeping one cable card because they require me to have either the cable card or a set top box and the monthly fee for the card is less than the box.

I will never be upgrading the TW subscription. My biggest problem with FiOS is that I have never been able to send or receive emails via FiOS account. Their tech support has been able to change my settings and then let me send and receive test messages, but a day later I can't use it again.

I am only keeping TW for the emails, mostly because when I ever get FiOS working, I want to be able to notify people of the change in address through an address they are familiar with.

A quick example of why I so far despise FiOS is this. In 27 years with TW, the only time anyone was in my home was the day they installed it. I have had at least 15 different FiOS people come here already and NONE are able to fix ANYTHING! While on the phone with Tech Support, I explained my email problem.

The techie said they had been sending me installers and the next day he was going to send his top email expert. The next day, the guy wasn't here 10 minutes when I explained my problem and he replied that he really didn't know much about email.

Maybe I should, but I really do not want to stay with TW, they are even worse.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Why don't you just get a free Gmail (or Hotmail or Yahoo mail) account so you aren't tied down to any particular internet service provider's email system?


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Why don't you just get a free Gmail (or Hotmail or Yahoo mail) account so you aren't tied down to any particular internet service provider's email system?


I have several Hotmail accounts including two that are over 20 years old, I also have a Gmail account that I was forced to open to activate my Android cell phone.

I never use any of them unless I have no other choice. I have absolutely no use for other than pop3 email.

BTW, I just got back from the TW Office. While there I mentioned that the people on the phone made no mention of the TA's and the woman said yes, I do have to return them, which I did.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I have absolutely no use for other than pop3 email.


Why would you purposely want an antiquated email system that doesn't work correctly across multiple devices?


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tivo II Jack said:


> I have absolutely no use for other than pop3 email.


Gmail supports PoP3, I use it every day.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Number528 said:


> Gmail supports PoP3, I use it every day.


Don't count on that staying around forever. The number of people using POP3 is minuscule and I'd bet that Google will drop it once they switch everyone over to Google Inbox.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Google is far and away the greatest Search Engine on the planet, but they are also the most efficient spy organization and they are collecting data on everyone. 
Go to eBay and search for any product. You will now see ads for that exact same product on almost any website you visit, I am fairly certain that is Google in action. Go to Home Depot and search for a tool or appliance and you will then see ads for that on all websites. Ditto if you search for almost anything and they do not have to be searches done via Google.

I use their search engine but I avoid using anything else from Google whenever I can. Gmail is Google


Someone called POP3 antiquated and said is does not work over all platforms (or something to that effect). I have been using POP3 since email became available in the very early 90's and never had a problem with it. Not so with Hotmail and the other non POP3's.

My very first ISP was Prodigy and I remember when they first made email available. Each subscriber was allowed 25 emails per month and after that each additional email cost 25 cents.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Someone called POP3 antiquated and said is does not work over all platforms (or something to that effect).


No, I said it doesn't work across multiple devices. If you read an email on one computer, it won't show as read on another computer. Or it will download everything to one computer and delete it from the server.

If you want to use cable company email, at least switch to IMAP.

(I've been using email since before Windows was a product. We read internet email in PINE off a UNIX box back then.)


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Arcady said:


> No, I said it doesn't work across multiple devices. If you read an email on one computer, it won't show as read on another computer. *Or it will download everything to one computer and delete it from the server*.


That depends upon the settings you are using in your email software. Just about any email software will remove mail from the server upon downloading it or leave it on the server until YOU delete it. It is totally your choice.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Or you can use IMAP, where everything is on the server. So if you read it on one device, it shows as read on all other devices. If you delete it on one device, it deletes from all other devices. And if your computer catches on fire and explodes, the email is still on the server.

This is way off topic for this forum, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Google is far and away the greatest Search Engine on the planet, but they are also the most efficient spy organization and they are collecting data on everyone.
> Go to eBay and search for any product. You will now see ads for that exact same product on almost any website you visit, I am fairly certain that is Google in action. Go to Home Depot and search for a tool or appliance and you will then see ads for that on all websites. Ditto if you search for almost anything and they do not have to be searches done via Google.
> 
> I use their search engine but I avoid using anything else from Google whenever I can. Gmail is Google


Actually, NSA is the most efficient spy organization that collects data on everyone. They collect and archive every email, every text message, every instant message, and every phone call you ever make. Google knows what you search for on Google, but the NSA knows what you search for on any search engine and every website you visit. So I'm really not sure why you are so worried about Google. At least Google can't use the information they collect to throw you in prison.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

Arcady said:


> This is way off topic for this forum, so I'll leave it at that.


I started with a question about the Tuning Adapters. When I was asked a question about them, the answer was the email problem with FiOS and it just drifted from there.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Actually, NSA is the most efficient spy organization that collects data on everyone. They collect and archive every email, every text message, every instant message, and every phone call you ever make. Google knows what you search for on Google, but the NSA knows what you search for on any search engine and every website you visit. So I'm really not sure why you are so worried about Google. At least Google can't use the information they collect to throw you in prison.


The NSA denies what you say, but regardless of that, the NSA does what it does and I have no choice about that. I do have a choice about how much of Google I will access and I choose not to volunteer any more to them than is necessary.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> The NSA denies what you say


And the Snowden leaked documents have proven that they are lying. The NSA intercepts virtually the entire internet data stream. Almost no electronic communications are beyond their reach, and they analyze or archive it all. Frontline did an excellent documentary report on it several months ago:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/united-states-of-secrets/



Tivo II Jack said:


> but regardless of that, the NSA does what it does and I have no choice about that. I do have a choice about how much of Google I will access and I choose not to volunteer any more to them than is necessary.


My point is that Google is a toothless kitten compared to the NSA tiger. Like you, it used to bother me that Google scans peoples' email, but now that I know the NSA intercepts, analyzes, and stores virtually all electronic communications, what Google does really just doesn't seem to matter anymore.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Arcady said:


> Or you can use IMAP, where everything is on the server. So if you read it on one device, it shows as read on all other devices. If you delete it on one device, it deletes from all other devices. And if your computer catches on fire and explodes, the email is still on the server.


Being able to see the same email folders from multiple devices is certainly convenient, but what if their servers crash or they decide to impose time limits? I have email history going back to 1998. Would that still be available online (for my use, not for Google or the NSA)?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> Being able to see the same email folders from multiple devices is certainly convenient, but what if their servers crash or they decide to impose time limits? I have email history going back to 1998. Would that still be available online (for my use, not for Google or the NSA)?


If the server explodes, the local email program still contains the messages.

I run my own email server, so I don't have to worry about time limits or space limits. However, I also use a gmail account for certain things. I connect to it using IMAP, just like my own server. Either way, if the internet is down (or the server is down) I can still read all the email that is already on my computer (going back to 1999 I believe.)


----------



## Jeron (Nov 13, 2014)

I have Cox San Diego. I've tried 2 different Cisco tuning adapters and 2 different Scientific Atlanta CableCards. My Roamio Pro keeps giving me the message that my tuning adapter only supports 4 tuners.

No matter what I do, I can't "tune-in" all of my cable channels on the Roamio Pro with any reliability; e.g. A&E will play but not Discovery OR HBO will come in but not A&E. Results were different with different Card and Tuning Adapters.

It sounds like the Cisco Tuning Adapter is the one I want. Is my problem the cable card? Any suggestions on troubleshooting?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jeron said:


> I have Cox San Diego. I've tried 2 different Cisco tuning adapters and 2 different Scientific Atlanta CableCards. My Roamio Pro keeps giving me the message that my tuning adapter only supports 4 tuners. No matter what I do, I can't "tune-in" all of my cable channels on the Roamio Pro with any reliability; e.g. A&E will play but not Discovery OR HBO will come in but not A&E. Results were different with different Card and Tuning Adapters. It sounds like the Cisco Tuning Adapter is the one I want. Is my problem the cable card? Any suggestions on troubleshooting?


Cisco and Scientific Atlanta are the same now, so either should work. It sounds like you need a firmware update for your tuning adapter. You need to contact your cable company and request one so it supports more than four tuners.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeron said:


> I have Cox San Diego. I've tried 2 different Cisco tuning adapters and 2 different Scientific Atlanta CableCards. My Roamio Pro keeps giving me the message that my tuning adapter only supports 4 tuners.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't "tune-in" all of my cable channels on the Roamio Pro with any reliability; e.g. A&E will play but not Discovery OR HBO will come in but not A&E. Results were different with different Card and Tuning Adapters.
> 
> It sounds like the Cisco Tuning Adapter is the one I want. Is my problem the cable card? Any suggestions on troubleshooting?


Definitely sounds like out of date firmware, either on the tuning adapter or on the CableCard. You should go into the settings on the Roamio and check to see which version of firmware the CableCard and Tuning Adapter have on them.

For troubleshooting, I would try disconnecting the tuning adapter and do some testing with just the CableCard to make sure it is capable of supporting all 6 tuners. The easiest way would be to set 6 simultaneous recordings on non-SDV channels. The major broadcast networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, PBS) are almost always non-SDV, so I suggest using those. After a few minutes of recording, you can stop all the recordings and try watching each one. If all 6 recorded correctly at the same time, then you know the CableCard is not the problem and it must be the Tuning Adapter.

Until you get the updated firmware to support all 6 tuners, there are backdoor codes you can use to limit your Roamio to only 4 tuners. Hopefully that will fix your tuning failures for now.

To change the number of tuners:

go to Settings>channels>channel list
and enter one of the following sequences using the number buttons on the remote: this will tell Roamio how many tuners it can use:

88633= use 3 tuners
88634= use 4 tuners
88635= use 5 tuners
88636= use 6 tuners

you should hear some "thumbs up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Definitely sounds like out of date firmware, either on the tuning adapter or on the CableCard. You should go into the settings on the Roamio and check to see which version of firmware the CableCard and Tuning Adapter have on them.
> 
> For troubleshooting, I would try disconnecting the tuning adapter and do some testing with just the CableCard to make sure it is capable of supporting all 6 tuners. The easiest way would be to set 6 simultaneous recordings on non-SDV channels. The major broadcast networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, PBS) are almost always non-SDV, so I suggest using those. After a few minutes of recording, you can stop all the recordings and try watching each one. If all 6 recorded correctly at the same time, then you know the CableCard is not the problem and it must be the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> ...


Damn Tarheel, are you the new Rich S Adams? I always take a look when I am notified of a new response to a string I once posted in. If you don't know who Rich S Adams is, he was the greatest TiVo expert who ever graced these halls.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Damn Tarheel, are you the new Rich S Adams? I always take a look when I am notified of a new response to a string I once posted in. If you don't know who Rich S Adams is, he was the greatest TiVo expert who ever graced these halls.


Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just trying to be helpful.


And succeeding.


----------



## Jeron (Nov 13, 2014)

"You need to contact your cable company and request one so it supports more than four tuners."

I contacted Cox and told them my problem. They gave me a new tuning adapter (same model). When I plugged it in it did a firmware update. That didn't change anything. This was less than 2 weeks ago.

It looks like from the diagnostics that 6 channels can be tuned in. I don't remember what screen it was, but it shows channels 0 - 5 tuned into a specific channel.

The message from TiVo keeps saying the tuning adapter only supports 4.

I called Cox again. They replaced the CableCard. When I plugged the cable card in, it said it was performing a firmware update. This was 4 days ago.

I have a Cisco tuning adapter. Cox says it is the only one they have. I have a Scientific Atlanta cable card. Cox says they have some Motorola ones too.

Are there any other Roamio Pro owners in San Diego with Cox who can record 6 shows? What tuning adapter and cable card do you have?

(Cox isn't very helpful... at all...)



tarheelblue32 said:


> Definitely sounds like out of date firmware, either on the tuning adapter or on the CableCard. You should go into the settings on the Roamio and check to see which version of firmware the CableCard and Tuning Adapter have on them.
> 
> For troubleshooting, I would try disconnecting the tuning adapter and do some testing with just the CableCard to make sure it is capable of supporting all 6 tuners. The easiest way would be to set 6 simultaneous recordings on non-SDV channels. The major broadcast networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, PBS) are almost always non-SDV, so I suggest using those. After a few minutes of recording, you can stop all the recordings and try watching each one. If all 6 recorded correctly at the same time, then you know the CableCard is not the problem and it must be the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't determined if I'm not getting 6 shows recorded because one of the programmed shows isn't getting "tuned in" or not. I was going from the TiVo message that the tuning adapter isn't working.

It seem very flaky. One day a channel will tune in and another day it won't.

I will test on channels I know always tune in.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeron said:


> I have a Cisco tuning adapter. Cox says it is the only one they have. I have a Scientific Atlanta cable card. Cox says they have some Motorola ones too.


A Motorola CableCard won't do you any good. The brand of the CableCard and Tuning Adapter have to match and be the same as the cable company's headend equipment in your area. So if you are in a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta area, then you need a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCard and Tuning Adapter. And if you are in a Motorola/Arris area, you need a Motorola/Arris CC and TA.



Jeron said:


> (Cox isn't very helpful... at all...)


You are hopefully already doing this, but make sure you are calling the dedicated Cox CableCard line whenever you have CableCard/Tuning Adapter issues. 1-877-820-8202


----------



## Jeron (Nov 13, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> A Motorola CableCard won't do you any good. The brand of the CableCard and Tuning Adapter have to match and be the same as the cable company's headend equipment in your area. So if you are in a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta area, then you need a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCard and Tuning Adapter. And if you are in a Motorola/Arris area, you need a Motorola/Arris CC and TA.
> 
> You are hopefully already doing this, but make sure you are calling the dedicated Cox CableCard line. 1-877-820-8202


Yeah... I have that number memorized.

So I guess in San Diego with Cox, my only choice is the Cisco TA and SA CableCard.

Which I guess changes my question to...

Does anyone in San Diego have a Roamio Pro working with Cox reliably with 6 channels?

Also

Is there a way to FORCE an update of the firmware on the tuning adapter and cablecard?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeron said:


> Is there a way to FORCE an update of the firmware on the tuning adapter and cablecard?


Not from your end, but there probably is from Cox's end. Have you actually checked the firmware number to see what version your CableCard and Tuning Adapter are using? If you post the firmware numbers, we should be able to tell you whether or not the firmware you have now should be able to support 6 tuners.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Jeron said:


> ........They gave me a new tuning adapter (same model). When I plugged it in it did a firmware update. That didn't change anything. This was less than 2 weeks ago. .........they replaced the CableCard. When I plugged the cable card in, it said it was performing a firmware update. This was 4 days ago. I have a Cisco tuning adapter. Cox says it is the only one they have. I have a Scientific Atlanta cable card. ..........


It may be downloading firmware for your devices, but that doesn't mean it is the LATEST firmware available for it that supports everything the TiVo is capable of. It only means that it happens to be the latest one your particular MSO has in their system at the time, which could be out of date.

I agree, check the FW version that's installed in your CC and TA and post it here.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeron said:


> I have Cox San Diego. I've tried 2 different Cisco tuning adapters and 2 different Scientific Atlanta CableCards. My Roamio Pro keeps giving me the message that my tuning adapter only supports 4 tuners.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't "tune-in" all of my cable channels on the Roamio Pro with any reliability; e.g. A&E will play but not Discovery OR HBO will come in but not A&E. Results were different with different Card and Tuning Adapters.
> 
> It sounds like the Cisco Tuning Adapter is the one I want. Is my problem the cable card? Any suggestions on troubleshooting?


I know for a fact that Cox San Diego has up to date Firmwares that support 6 tuners. (actually the Cisco TA firmware supports 8, you can see this in the SDV Session Info of the TA Diagnostic Menu)

The Cisco TA Firmware is:
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.2001* Build Date: 11/19/13
Image File Version: 1.0.0.2001

The SA/Cisco CableCARD Firmware is:
OS Version PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.1301* Build Time: Apr 4 2014

Check your DVR Diagnostics, CableCARD Menu, and Tuning Adapter Diagnostics to verify the above info.

You said each received a firmware update, so check to make sure they are those above.

I highly suspect this is a Pairing and Authorization issue.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have Charter in metro St. Louis been using a tuning adapter with my Roamio for 1 year and Premiere for two years. I have had the recurring Tuning Adapter problem message all along. We are now all digital in our area. After reading this and other threads last night, I unplugged both TAs and as of yet have not lost any HD channels in my expanded cable. Good riddance!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

hazelnus111 said:


> I have Charter in metro St. Louis been using a tuning adapter with my Roamio for 1 year and Premiere for two years. I have had the recurring Tuning Adapter problem message all along. We are now all digital in our area. After reading this and other threads last night, I unplugged both TAs and as of yet have not lost any HD channels in my expanded cable. Good riddance!


I think some people are confusing DTA's and TA's.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

joewom said:


> I think some people are confusing DTA's and TA's.


And what would make you think that, with what your quoted poster said?


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

joewom said:


> I think some people are confusing DTA's and TA's.


I'm not confused. I'm talking about a TA, not a DTA. It might be helpful to clarify to what you are referring and help explain the difference rather than just leaving the confused confused.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> Unless your Cox market uses the Motorola/Arris brand TAs, like the problem threads are talking about, you will likely have a Cisco STA1520 (what I think most, or even all, Cox markets use), which should not encounter this issue, to the best of my knowledge. Simply saying "Cox TA" isn't enough for anybody to say this with certainty.


Motorola TA are used in Cox Motorola markets.


----------



## tlmcca (Feb 7, 2015)

Yikes! Y'all are scaring me!

I have Charter service via the Maryville IL headend and I'm considering moving from 3 leased Motorola DVRs to Roamio Plus and a Mini. According to Charter customer service I get an SDV signal and will need a TA. I suppose I can expect periodic problems such as the one in this thread.

My question for you brave souls who have made the switch is would you do it again knowing what you now know?

Terry


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

All I have to say regardless of where the fault is, all of these issues with TAs need to be filed as complaints to the FCC.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tlmcca said:


> Yikes! Y'all are scaring me!
> 
> I have Charter service via the Maryville IL headend and I'm considering moving from 3 leased Motorola DVRs to Roamio Plus and a Mini. According to Charter customer service I get an SDV signal and will need a TA. I suppose I can expect periodic problems such as the one in this thread.
> 
> ...


I switched from crappy Time Warner Cable DVR and cable boxes about a year ago to a Roamio Plus and 3 Minis and I am so much happier with the TiVo boxes.

I had my share of tuning adapter issues. My first tuning adapter was dead-on-arrival, so I had to go back down to the TWC store and wait in line for an hour to swap it out for another one. The second one worked, but I would get occasionally tuning failures. After a couple months TWC pushed through a firmware update on the TA that made my tuning failures disappear and it has been smooth sailing since then.

Keep in mind that the people who have tuning adapter problems large enough to come and complain about it on this forum are not the majority. Most people probably just plug the tuning adapter in and it just works. If, however, you do have tuning adapter issues, it is usually going to be a fixable problem, and once you get it working it usually keeps working.

Tuning adapters can sometimes be a pain, but as time goes by they are less important. Many of the channels you want to watch probably won't even require the tuning adapter. I could actually disconnect my tuning adapter and get just about all the channels I really care about watching, and once TWC goes all digital in my area later this year, I'll probably need it even less. I might just disconnect it altogether at some point and stick it in the closet.

And if you are one of the few people that turns out to have an unsolvable tuning adapter problem, you can return your TiVo within the first 30 days and get your money back. I don't think you should let fear of the tuning adapter scare you away.


----------



## tlmcca (Feb 7, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I switched from crappy Time Warner Cable DVR and cable boxes about a year ago to a Roamio Plus and 3 Minis and I am so much happier with the TiVo boxes.
> 
> I had my share of tuning adapter issues. My first tuning adapter was dead-on-arrival, so I had to go back down to the TWC store and wait in line for an hour to swap it out for another one. The second one worked, but I would get occasionally tuning failures. After a couple months TWC pushed through a firmware update on the TA that made my tuning failures disappear and it has been smooth sailing since then.
> 
> ...


I feel better already. Thanks for talking me down from the ledge.

Terry


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tlmcca said:


> Yikes! Y'all are scaring me!
> 
> I have Charter service via the Maryville IL headend and I'm considering moving from 3 leased Motorola DVRs to Roamio Plus and a Mini. According to Charter customer service I get an SDV signal and will need a TA. I suppose I can expect periodic problems such as the one in this thread.
> 
> ...


I never had a single issue with my tuning adapters on Charter for several years. It is really dependent on your location.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

tlmcca said:


> Yikes! Y'all are scaring me!
> 
> I have Charter service via the Maryville IL headend and I'm considering moving from 3 leased Motorola DVRs to Roamio Plus and a Mini. According to Charter customer service I get an SDV signal and will need a TA. I suppose I can expect periodic problems such as the one in this thread.
> 
> ...


Tuning adapters are a minor annoyance and you may find after getting the cable card and tuning adapter paired that you can turn off your TA without losing stations as I did (I'm with Charter in the Belleville area).

The big hurdle for you is going to be getting the CableCARD installed and working...I would recommend that you schedule a tech installation (M-F 8-5 when their Tivo guru is working so the tech can call them) pick up the multistream cable card and tuning adapter from Charter yourself (the techs will show up without the equipment or with the wrong equipment.)

TiVo is so much better than a Charter box, especially with adding Stream in. The only thing you will miss out on is the On Demand stuff, but we haven't really missed that. There is a Charter thread or two on here as well that will also have cable card tips.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

hazelnus111 said:


> The big hurdle for you is going to be getting the CableCARD installed and working...I would recommend that you schedule a tech installation (M-F 8-5 when their Tivo guru is working so the tech can call them)...


I disagree with the comments above. I only have experience with TW and FiOS, both of which totally suck in every way imaginable. TW would not allow me to obtain and install the cards without having a technician do it. I used two Series 3 TiVo's for over a year without cable cards because I would not allow any TW techs to even go near my equipment. I only got the cards when they changed that rule.

Nearly 100% of the channels are there, they are just not on the same channels as listed in the channel guide. I went through the channels and made my own list of where to find each channel

It is not only a recommendation to install the cards while the "TiVo gurus" are available, it is a must because they have to make changes and add information to your account that can only be found on the actual cable cards. TW tech support is a room full of morons, but the cable card techs are the best, I believe they could help a 5 year old install the cards and I have also heard that from others in this forum.[/QUOTE]



hazelnus111 said:


> TiVo is so much better than a Charter box, especially with adding Stream in. The only thing you will miss out on is the On Demand stuff, but we haven't really missed that.


I also got around that and there are options to do that. Use Series 2 TiVo that has no cable cards and you can record On Demand but you lose HD capability. You can also get a HD TW box without DVR for less than $10 per month.

FiOS is even worse, even their best set top box that can record 12 channels at once will not allow you to record anything on demand. They also disable FF while watching On Demand so you must let all the commercials play.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

tlmcca said:


> I have Charter service via the Maryville IL headend and I'm considering moving from 3 leased Motorola DVRs to Roamio Plus and a Mini. According to Charter customer service I get an SDV signal and will need a TA. I suppose I can expect periodic problems such as the one in this thread.





Tivo II Jack said:


> I disagree with the comments above. I only have experience with TW and FiOS, both of which totally suck in every way imaginable.


He's asking about Charter and I gave him advice about Charter, living in the same area and using the same cable provider. Good to know that doesn't stand true with TW and FIOS but I don't think that will help him with Charter.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> FiOS is even worse, even their best set top box that can record 12 channels at once will not allow you to record anything on demand.


FiOS does not have a 12-tuner box. They give you 2 6-tuner boxes.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Is there any box that lets you record On Demand content? I don't think there is.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Is there any box that lets you record On Demand content? I don't think there is.


I think he's referring to an S2 box that requires a cable box connected to it, so you in turn could order PPV/OD content on the cable box and then record it on your TiVo using S or composite video and analog audio, the same way it records regular TV programs.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I think he's referring to an S2 box that requires a cable box connected to it, so you in turn could order PPV/OD content on the cable box and then record it on your TiVo using S or composite video and analog audio, the same way it records regular TV programs.


Okay. I guess that would work. I could record it on a DVD recorder or a VHS machine too. But there is no HD recording of PPV/OD content on any box I'm aware of.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> I think he's referring to an S2 box that requires a cable box connected to it, so you in turn could order PPV/OD content on the cable box and then record it on your TiVo using S or composite video and analog audio, the same way it records regular TV programs.


Yes that is what I meant. It seems there is just no way to buy a HD DVD recorder anymore. Nobody makes them because all the cable companies are providing DVR's. I could buy a Blu Ray recorder but for the little I ever watch On Demand, I don't want to spend $200 for one.

I have a FiOS basic set top box with which I can watch On Demand but if I connect the HDMI cable from that box to a DVR, it is going to send the signal there just like it would to a TV set. Then I can record it and watch it the way I want.

For that matter, I would also settle for an SD recorder. I was using one of my 2 Series 2 TiVo's to do that, but both seem to have stopped working at the same time.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

I have Cox in Arizona. I had no problems at all until yesterday when the TiVo popped up a message that my tuning adapter had a problem and I may not be able to receive some channels. I checked and can't receive channels like 1067 FXX. How can I fix this?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

nessie said:


> I have Cox in Arizona. I had no problems at all until yesterday when the TiVo popped up a message that my tuning adapter had a problem and I may not be able to receive some channels. I checked and can't receive channels like 1067 FXX. How can I fix this?


Have you tried rebooting the tuning adapter?


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Have you tried rebooting the tuning adapter?


Does that mean unplugging the cord and plugging it back in?
Sorry I'm kind of technologically illiterate.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

nessie said:


> Does that mean unplugging the cord and plugging it back in?
> Sorry I'm kind of technologically illiterate.


Yes. Unplug the power cord and plug it back in.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nessie said:


> I have Cox in Arizona. I had no problems at all until yesterday when the TiVo popped up a message that my tuning adapter had a problem and I may not be able to receive some channels. I checked and can't receive channels like 1067 FXX. How can I fix this?


For the Cisco Tuning Adapter:
You should just get in the habit of unplugging the power cable (not the USB) every 3 weeks, and rebooting it, the first of every month would probably be fine also. The longer the TA goes without a reboot, the more likely it is going to stop working.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> For the Cisco Tuning Adapter:
> You should just get in the habit of unplugging the power cable (not the USB) every 3 weeks, and rebooting it, the first of every month would probably be fine also. The longer the TA goes without a reboot, the more likely it is going to stop working.


I unplugged the power cable and plugged it back in but I'm still not receiving a few channels. Does this mean it's stopped working? Do I need to contact Cox for a new one? Will I have to pay for it? TIA


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nessie said:


> I unplugged the power cable and plugged it back in but I'm still not receiving a few channels. Does this mean it's stopped working? Do I need to contact Cox for a new one? Will I have to pay for it? TIA


I would first contact Cox to make sure it's provisioned correctly on your account.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

nessie said:


> I unplugged the power cable and plugged it back in but I'm still not receiving a few channels. Does this mean it's stopped working? Do I need to contact Cox for a new one? Will I have to pay for it? TIA


What message are you getting now when a channel fails to tune?


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> I would first contact Cox to make sure it's provisioned correctly on your account.





tarheelblue32 said:


> What message are you getting now when a channel fails to tune?


I'm not sure why, but the missing channels came back and the tuning adapter is working again


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Yes that is what I meant. It seems there is just no way to buy a HD DVD recorder anymore. Nobody makes them because all the cable companies are providing DVR's. I could buy a Blu Ray recorder but for the little I ever watch On Demand, I don't want to spend $200 for one.
> 
> I have a FiOS basic set top box with which I can watch On Demand but if I connect the HDMI cable from that box to a DVR, it is going to send the signal there just like it would to a TV set. Then I can record it and watch it the way I want.
> 
> For that matter, I would also settle for an SD recorder. I was using one of my 2 Series 2 TiVo's to do that, but both seem to have stopped working at the same time.


Just curious - why would one need to record on demand content? Why not just play it when you are ready to watch it?


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

met_fan said:


> Just curious - why would one need to record on demand content? Why not just play it when you are ready to watch it?


I can't speak for Jack but I like recording on demand content because it tends to disappear after a few weeks, it doesn't stay on demand forever. Also you can fast forward through the commercials. The only annoying thing is every show is called "On Demand" and I'm not sure if there's a way to edit their titles.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

nessie said:


> *I can't speak for Jack *but I like recording on demand content because it tends to disappear after a few weeks, it doesn't stay on demand forever. Also you can fast forward through the commercials.


Yes you can, you have just said exactly what I would have said in response to this.

I recently switched from TW to FiOS or as I describe it, I switched from a cable company that SUCKS to another cable company that SUCKS.

With TW, if you had a TW DVR box, you could record On Demand programs and watch them without FF and other things disabled. FiOS takes it a step further. I have a basic Set Top Box which is required just to access On Demand, but you can't record it with TiVo. Even if you pay to rent a FiOS DVR, it will not allow you to record anything from On Demand.

They are aiding and abetting commercial TV who pay them much more than we do for our insignificant monthly subscriptions.


----------

